# Dawkins & Gervais Interview



## bullethead (Apr 11, 2022)

Has anyone watched the Interview/Discussion with both of those guys?
I found some very interesting points were made by Gervais. He has the ability to put things in relatable ways.

The Puddle thinking how lucky it is to have had a hole created for it which holds exactly the right amount of water was a thoughtful play on how humans think things were designed for them.

I don't want to provide the link due to possible mention of h, e double hockey stix but it can be found on YouTube.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2022)

bullethead said:


> Has anyone watched the Interview/Discussion with both of those guys?
> I found some very interesting points were made by Gervais. He has the ability to put things in relatable ways.
> 
> The Puddle thinking how lucky it is to have had a hole created for it which holds exactly the right amount of water was a thoughtful play on how humans think things were designed for them.
> ...




Sounds interesting.  Have you heard any of the Sam Harris/Ricky Gervais podcasts?  They're pretty funny.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 11, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> Sounds interesting.  Have you heard any of the Sam Harris/Ricky Gervais podcasts?  They're pretty funny.


No, but would definitely like to now.
Gervais slays me


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 11, 2022)

Well since it's too windy to fish today  and I'm at home, I'll check it out. 
This morning I checked out why there is ZERO evidence of "The Exodus" in Egypt and they kept records of* everything*, literally etched in stone! Not - one - mention. 

Also "the land of milk and honey" AKA "the promised land" of what is now Israel was part of the widespread Egyptian empire during the time the Exodus allegedly occured. It's like saying "I am oppressed living in America. I'm moving to Alaska!" 

Sidenote since I mentioned Moses: there are TWO Versions of the 10 Commandments!
Yes, the first 10 are the ones God himself carved into stone and Moses smashed out of anger. Then Moses went back up onto the mountain with two new blank tablets and god told Moses what to carve this time. Here they are! BTW notice #4:
your firstborn child is sacrificed to God.  
Okay unless they contain yeast (see commandment #8) 
And #5 so it would kill you to bring a gift when you visit for once in your life? 
Fair enough, that's only common courtesy.

And #10 stop wasting a mother goat's milk to cook it's young! Granted, the mother goat won't need the milk anymore since you ate it's baby, but another young goat can use the milk I guess.

Anyway can you just imagine the second version of the 10 commandments on big stone tablets in front of your city courthouse? 

1. Be careful not to make a treaty with those who live in the land.
2. Do not make any idols (#2 in the first version).
3. Celebrate the Festival of Unleavened Bread.
4. The first offspring of every womb belongs to me.
5. No one is to appear before me empty-handed.
6. Six days you shall labor, but on the seventh day you shall rest (#4 in original).
7. Celebrate the Festival of Weeks with the firstfruits of the wheat harvest, and the Festival of Ingathering at the turn of the year.
8. Do not offer the blood of a sacrifice to me along with anything containing yeast, and do not let any of the sacrifice from the Passover Festival remain until morning.
9. Bring the best of the firstfruits of your soil to the house of the Lord your God.
10. Do not cook a young goat in its mother’s milk.


----------

